# Back to the basics



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2007)

I know I've had a couple of these, most of them fell through.

We'll give it another shot. 

Come the 21st of September, I'm moving to a smallish town about fourty minutes outside of Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota.


Blah, Blah, Blah, Gold's Gym 5 minutes from my new place, Costco 15 minutes, 

etc.

Long story short Im going to start taking care of myself again.

Im starting this early so I can get some feedback, ideas, etc, or at least give myself some sort of credibility.

I plan to diet (gonna be cutting til Im satisfied, or until I go crazy) using TwinPeak's carb cycling, the basic format. I got pretty substantial results using it the last time I tried, and it's pretty easy to manage financially, physically, and mentally.

Im going to be using a reaaaaally basic resistance training program to get my body started back up again, using mostly freeweights, probably some machines for my legs, gotta get my major tendons and whatnot back in shape, gotta get my form back. 3 Days a week, at this point. HIT weights are a possibility, got good results from it, but we'll see.

I havent decided anything really firm for cardio yet, I enjoyed HIIT type training, and found it pretty effective, and didnt really need to plan anything out other than intervals. Running outside wont be much of an option, between my asthma and the temperature during the chillier months, I think Ill have some problems. I've heard there's a pool, which would be great for my overall conditioning.

Getting me an Ipod shuffle for workout music (im something of an audiophile), my main mp3 player is too bulky to fit in any of my workout gear, I.E. sweatshirt and basketball type shorts.

*THE REAL DEAL

*Age: 18
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 200
BF: 20-25% (estimate)

Short Term Goals:
Re-acclimate to intense excercise,
Rebuild cardiovascular fitness

Long Term Goals:
15% Body Fat, more or less
Feel comfortable in my body


Weight Training Protocal:

Basic 10-12 rep for upper body major compound movements, 3 sets
15-20 Reps for lower body major compound movements, 3 sets

10-15 for upper body, smaller muscle groups/isolation, 2 sets
10-15 for lower body, smaller muscle groups/isolation, 2 sets

Split:

Monday: Chest/Biceps/Shoulders
Wednesday: Legs/Abdominals
Fridays: Back/Triceps/Traps

Ill work out more cardio ideas when I get home from work.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome back

and you're welcome, I read that far. hoho


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> welcome back
> 
> and you're welcome, I read that far. hoho



thanks amigo, Ill be sure to get back into the whole give and take aspect of the "journal scene" right quick.

Its a little too much of a free form idea to critique, so I wont even ask for it yet.

Ill probably sit down and work on it when I get home from work.


Thanks again


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool.

Do you have a general idea of what you want to do training wise? Like upper/lower, push/pull/legs, total body etc.?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Cool.
> 
> Do you have a general idea of what you want to do training wise? Like upper/lower, push/pull/legs, total body etc.?



im actually about to go through and edit it all, 

specify, and put goals up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2007)

okie dokie


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2007)

alllll done.

for now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

What was your reasoning for the time off?


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2007)

Is what you posted set in stone or are you open to critique?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> Is what you posted set in stone or are you open to critique?



Completely open



soxmuscle said:


> What was your reasoning for the time off?



It wasnt intentional.

More out of laziness and lack of time, motivation, 

whatever excuse I can come up with.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Okaayyy... we're waiting for the next workout....

People can be brutal in here...


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Okaayyy... we're waiting for the next workout....
> 
> People can be brutal in here...


Brutal, motivating, funny, harsh, helpful, IM's got it.

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 29, 2007)

what small town? im by the TC


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 15, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> what small town? im by the TC



Buffalo, btw.


Alright guys, here's the skinny (or chunky, as it were)

Im here, and Im employed.

Im a waiter at Famous Dave's (Oh Lord, help me)

and there's a Gold's Gym not 5 minutes from my house. 

pretty sure its time to get a hold of my life.


CUTTING:

Again, twinpeak's carb cycling, 

*THE REAL DEAL

*Age: 18
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 200
BF: 20-25% (estimate)

Short Term Goals:
Re-acclimate to intense excercise,
Rebuild cardiovascular fitness

Long Term Goals:
15% Body Fat, more or less
Feel comfortable in my body


Weight Training Protocal:

Basic 10-12 rep for upper body major compound movements, 3 sets
15-20 Reps for lower body major compound movements, 3 sets

10-15 for upper body, smaller muscle groups/isolation, 2 sets
10-15 for lower body, smaller muscle groups/isolation, 2 sets

Split:

Monday: Chest/Biceps/Shoulders
Wednesday: Legs/Abdominals
Friday: Back/Triceps/Traps

Cardio:

3x a week, 30 minutes, preferrably in the mornings, so probably come in and do my workout, then hit the bike and elliptical. (my two favorites )

I heartell they have a pool as well, which I will most definitely be checking out in the near future.

After band practice tomorrow, Im going into the gym and signing up, unless they rape my wallet, which I have a certain aversion to.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok so my roommate is gonna lift with me, which is good because he gets a corporate discount at Golds, and that waives approximately 700 bucks of fees between us, and it gives me another motivation factor, which is important. 18 months at 38 a month aint bad, cheaper than my shit gym back home, and its open 24 hours a day, which is good.

My cee, protein and bcaas are here, good news.

multi-vit, fish oil, lean green, and sesamin are also in my supp regiment. I happen to have all of those already, which is also good news. 

But yeah, should be making a trip down to ye olde costco probably this weekend, get me some chicken breasts, eggs and oats, I can have the lady of the house get all the other necessities like greens, sweet and red potatoes and rice, and other meats.

I need to do a tour of the gym so I can get a handle on all the different stuff.

Thats basically it





And as far as the weight training, again, thats just for general body reacclimation, my muscles, ligaments, joints, and cns dont understand what it means to not be a useless piece of shit, as of this moment


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck at your new gym!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Good luck at your new gym!



Things have been good so far. first real week spent working out.

mon-tue were uppers/lowers, hitting all the major muscle groups (sans deltoids) to the point of soreness.

I need to hit my quads harder, they are resilient.

Thursday I did uppers again, but today/friday I skipped, because I had a show tonight, and it was our first back in a month, and I needed my back and legs at full ability, plus I have soundset on sunday, and 10 hours of walking and standing is hard. plus my lower back still kind of is sore and hurty. whatever, I dont have any excuses next week.

Once I actually do some weights worth mentioning I will record them and post them like I used to.

But yeah. I started. Here we go physical fitness. woo


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2008)

also, current status.

for the next four weeks Ill be rocking a split that goes
mon/tue thur/fri
uppers/lowers uppers/lowers

with cardio mixed in.
I am using primarily free weights, except for the few off machines, like lat pulls or the such, but right now I am not squatting, to save my knees the pain. I am doing deadlifts though. but once I become a man again I will do squats. I give it 4 weeks or Ill drive into a lake.

I lift alone, and I have a nice Ipod shuffle full of my power songs. win.

I usually start off my exercises with 5-10 minutes on the bike to get the blood flowing, then I stretch my hamstrings, because they are now the least flexible muscle group on my body. which is really dangerous, to the best of my recollection. I will fix that. 

Then I head into the lifts, and following the end of the series of lifts for each muscle groups, I stretch that group for 15-30 seconds on each individual one, I.E. one pec, 15-30, so on.

diet isnt as tight as it could be, but I am easing myself into things. I neednt
scare myself off yet.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 23, 2008)

Ill post pics tomorrow morning.

or take them.

maybe


----------

